# 20 Mule Team Borax



## Bodega (Apr 20, 2016)

Does anyone know of a retail outlet in the Querétaro area that stocks 20 Mule Team Borax? 
Thanks


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Bodega said:


> Does anyone know of a retail outlet in the Querétaro area that stocks 20 Mule Team Borax?
> Thanks


Oddly, I was looking for borax last night myself. I don't want it for laundry, but for toilet bowl rings. I saw 20 mule team borax on mercado libre for an outrageous price (8000 pesos). I suspect your best bet is to find an equivalent product. 

Doing some reading online I saw some suggestions to look at pharmacies, hardware stores, and a type of store that supplies raw ingredients to pharmacies, whose name I forget.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Ajax (pronounced ah-hax) is commonly available. It looks like what I think was Comet cleanser from the US, if I remember correctly.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

I'm not from the Queretaro area, but I have bought bags of borax (No, it's not name brand 20 Mule Team) at hardware stores in Mexico.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

eastwind said:


> Oddly, I was looking for borax last night myself. I don't want it for laundry, but for toilet bowl rings. I saw 20 mule team borax on mercado libre for an outrageous price (8000 pesos). I suspect your best bet is to find an equivalent product.
> 
> Doing some reading online I saw some suggestions to look at pharmacies, hardware stores, and a type of store that supplies raw ingredients to pharmacies, whose name I forget.


For toilet bowl rings I have used a pumice stone. I have also used pumice on the pool tile above the water line. It is readily available at the local municipal market.


----------



## AnneLM (Aug 16, 2016)

eastwind said:


> Oddly, I was looking for borax last night myself. I don't want it for laundry, but for toilet bowl rings. I saw 20 mule team borax on mercado libre for an outrageous price (8000 pesos). I suspect your best bet is to find an equivalent product.
> 
> Doing some reading online I saw some suggestions to look at pharmacies, hardware stores, and a type of store that supplies raw ingredients to pharmacies, whose name I forget.


I believe you are referring to what is called a farmacia especializada, like Farmacia Paris in Mexico City, where I was able to buy ácido bórico (boric acid) when I needed to kill ants. Boric acid is derived from borax but although chemically related it is physically different and I don't think it would work for cleaning.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I have tried ajax, and it works well for general cleaning, but not the heavy ring stains from hard water. The internet recommends vinegar and borax, or vinegar and baking soda, to make a fizzy reaction that removes the deposit. Pumice stone works even better, they say, but must be used gently and infrequently to avoid wearing through the ceramic. I'll look at a big super-sorianna for the borax, and buy baking soda instead if I can't find the borax, and save the pumice stone as a last resort.

Borax is also apparently used to make "slime" for kids old enough to know not to eat it but young enough to enjoy playing with it.


----------

